# cheapest online livefood supplier ?



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

as the title says basically, i'll mainly be buying locusts if that makes a difference as i know some places are cheap for one thing but expensive for another.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

wow all these views yet no answer....


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

hi, we do 6 tubs for a tenner plus postage if thats any good


doesnt matter what you get, crix, locust, meal worms, wax worms etc


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

ok sweet man thanks, do you have a website ? and where abouts in the north east you located ?


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

I find internetreptiles.co.uk Online to be really cheap and they offer discounts for multiple tubs of live food


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Nihlus said:


> I find internetreptiles.co.uk Online to be really cheap and they offer discounts for multiple tubs of live food


 
the website doesnt work man ?


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.internetreptile.co.uk/epages/es120719.sf try this i have copied it out of my favorites it should work


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Nihlus said:


> http://www.internetreptile.co.uk/epages/es120719.sf try this i have copied it out of my favorites it should work


 
ahh yes working like a treat, thank you my man! .. i realised what the problem was too, when you sent the link first time you put internet reptiles where as its just "reptile" in the second link.

not too worry dude, thanks for your help anyways. :no1:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I find for 2 tubs delivered this place is cheapest:

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

but if your getting 3..

Welcome to the Livefood Warehouse since they have a 3 for £7 including delivery offer.

For bulk bags I'm not sure but both of those places are pretty good.


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

*locusts for only £1.50 a tub*

Try www.reptilefoodstore.co.uk their tubs are £1.50 each and postage is £1.80 for 1st item and additional 40p per additional item 



Spuddy said:


> as the title says basically, i'll mainly be buying locusts if that makes a difference as i know some places are cheap for one thing but expensive for another.


----------



## ukaz87 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Live food*

i get my live food £1.82 a tub with free delivery if Mainland Uk comes next day also try Livefoods Direct uk livefoods home - crickets, mealworms, insects, and frozen foods for reptiles good quality too i buy 3 tubs a week otherwise £2.71 a tub but its a really good service i tried all the others i could find this was best This week i they gave me more than they should of tho they gave me like 450 crix when they should of been about 230 or something but i wasnt charged so am not complaining iv orded from them about 20 times so it as become my main supplier you cant order pinkies tho well you can but theres postage issues where you have to order 650g and a bag of 50 pinkies would be about 50g to 100g so you'd have to order loads i dont know if this is with all online suppliers?


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

There's an ebay store called "The Pink Skink" and they do any 3 livefood tubs for £6.49 + free p&p:

Livefood any 3 tubs crickets locust waxworms mealworms on eBay (end time 20-Apr-10 01:49:33 BST)

I've also just started using this ebay store too (The Roach Farm) They let you buy 3 tubs and only charge postage for one (you get loads in a tub): 

eBay Seller: theroachfarm: Home Garden items on eBay.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------

